# Historic Scotland site closures



## Foxbat (Jun 8, 2021)

I'm a member of Historic Scotland and after a year of most sites being closed, I was looking forward to visiting a few places. They are places with plenty of open spaces that should be able to accomodate visitors with the easing of pandemic restrictions. Sadly, this will not be the case in some areas. I am passing on the details of an email I received that explains what's happening. A real shame that this happened now. Like many organisations, Historic Scotland needs the rervenue generated to help keep these sites for future generations. But, as the email says, safety must come first.


  SITE CLOSURE NOTICE 

Planned inspections recently carried out at some of our properties identified a potential safety risk to visitors and staff from unstable masonry at high level. We have therefore taken the decision to close or partially close some sites as a precautionary measure until inspections can take place.

Where we are able to safely maintain access to sites we will do so with reduced ticket prices to visitors while inspection work on site takes place. However, some areas of these sites will be closed to visitors. A full list of the sites currently affected is below.


Jedburgh Abbey
St Andrews Cathedral
Arbroath Abbey and Abbots House
Melrose Abbey
Dryburgh Abbey
Caerlaverock Castle 
Tantallon Castle 
Doune Castle 
Linlithgow Palace 
Craigmillar Castle
Dirleton Castle
Dundonald Castle


Any visitors with pre-booked tickets to these sites will be contacted. We are also inspecting the following sites which are currently closed:



Dunkeld Cathedral
Crichton Castle
Bothwell Castle
MacLellan's Castle
Rothesay Castle
 
We know how keen visitors and members are to access sites however the safety of our visitors and staff is our first concern and we are prioritising a programme of further inspection works at these sites.

We are also continuing to reopen a number of other sites to our members and visitors including most recently Edzell Castle and Dundrennan Abbey and will be announcing more sites over the upcoming weeks.
 We are sorry for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## sknox (Jun 12, 2021)

I'm very glad we were able to travel with our son's family in 2018! Two weeks spent without a care in the world. Well, except for the driving! <g>


----------

